
Over 20k Facebook employees had access to 600M user passwords - occamschainsaw
https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/21/facebook-user-passwords-plain-text/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19453359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19453359)

